# Fun at the Portland Ind Swap Meet



## Flat Tire (Jul 21, 2014)

Enjoying myself at the Portland meet - - Check out this bicycle  rocking chair - - I aint had so much fun since Grandma puked on the floor and us kids slid in it......


----------



## bike (Jul 21, 2014)

*Don in style!*

Wish I was there!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 21, 2014)

*don in style*

hay don nice rocker is that bubble pop in your hand . looks like a good day thanks for picture lets see more . from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2014)

Don,   That is cool! Good luck at the meet. I hope you score some cool stuff. And take some photos.    Catfish


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is Don at MLC earlier this year. Deja vu?  V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 22, 2014)

*Flat tires bike find*





 only flat tire would find a bike with a flat tire this bad.......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 161239View attachment 161240 only flat tire would find a bike with a flat tire this bad.......




Ok now how about some pics to give the rest of us a flavor for what we really missed? V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2014)

This chair was the coolest thing at the meet, needless to say after people saw it rear racks started selling real well.....haha.....the scooter was built by a friend of mine.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2014)

great pics!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2014)

Was super happy when I scored these original Indian MC bags!


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2014)

Do you make or sell the chairs?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2014)

vincev said:


> Do you make or sell the chairs?




Friend of mine made this one and has orders to make more,,,,,Gary E. from Michigan.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 22, 2014)

*Post #9 of this thread!*

I just saw these pics! 
Thanks to Gary, I brought home
a '48 Schwinn B607 Autocycle, similar to one the one
in the pic of post #9 of this thread!  Whose was that one?
It's amazing that that is the 3rd maroon /ivory (red/cream)  B6,
Autocycle that will have shown up at Portland!
This is like my first Schwinn that I got as a kid.
Here is a pic of it.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 22, 2014)

*Bike gods were smiling*

Picked up this double bar miami has a losier headbadge Toledo on it found a advertisement for it









 it was his dad's bike he was 72


----------



## JOEL (Jul 22, 2014)

Great score on the Miami.

I think Flat Tire only left the campsite twice, first time he pushed that Elgin back, second the Indian saddle bags... I didn't buy any antiques this time but found a killer mountain bike.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 22, 2014)

*Mountain bike*

Post a pict that's a killer bike Joel


----------



## rlhender (Jul 22, 2014)

I went for three days and had a great time. Picked up a seat for the BB, Indian fender,crank,sprocket and headbadge. I also picked up some nice antiques for the booth, Pepsi and RC cola coolers, signs and a few toys. 
enjoyed hanging out with some of the Cabe members while I was there.

Rick


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone take more pics they can post?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 26, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Anyone take more pics they can post?




x2
Maybe more pics of Don sitting down from different angles so we can make out the bikes around his periphery?
Does anybody have more pics of Don perhaps sitting in another location?
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 26, 2014)

ok......I was sitting on my butt watching another Caber show how he can part out a bike in under 15 minutes.....heres some of the action.....


----------

